
Network sniffing in your browser - _pdp_
http://blog.websecurify.com/2017/07/httpview-feeds.html
======
QUFB
Off topic, but am I the only one amused that a company called "Websecurify"
can't even spend the $0 necessary to put an SSL certificate on their blog?

~~~
_pdp_
[https://blog.websecurify.com](https://blog.websecurify.com) \- and now it
even redirects to HTTPS automatically. It was there all the time but for some
reason it was turned off.

~~~
QUFB
Much better! Thanks for looking into it.

